# Beethoven's music in "The Soloist"



## frdnicholas (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got back from seeing the movie, "The Soloist" and while I'm certainly no expert, the Beethoven music in the film was magnificent. The movie was wonderful too. There is just some Beethoven's music that brings me to tears with it's emotional depth. While I generally prefer Baroque, this music was glorious.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Beethoven is one of The Greats for a reason, certainly.


----------



## zanadu2001 (Jun 6, 2009)

I liked how the classical music pieces were combined with the movie plot so nicely. Can any one list out which classical pieces did appear in this movie? I know there are many original music too, but I'm more interested in the real classical pieces...


----------

